# MacWorld 2009 predictions



## chevy (Dec 28, 2008)

The poll on one question: will there be a "one more thing" when Steve is not present ?

For the rest here is my prediction:

iLife '09 with the addition of iGame to make your own simple games et export to iPhoen and iPod touch
iWork '09 with the addition of a database and much better integration of the other 3 programs
iPhone/iPod touch versions of iLife and iWork
merge of AppleTV and Mac mini around the Atom controller
update of the iMac line for quad core

Next summer, we'll learn that iLife will be included in Snow Leopard because the same type of apps will be included with 7.


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2008)

Next Summer, Snow Leopard will be out since March.


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2008)

Any idea about news to come ?

Apparently nearly everybody think that we'll have a "one more thing" despite Steve's absence.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2008)

When was the last time we even had a "One more thing..." at a MacWorld -- I mean, in the sense that Steve actually said, "Oh, and one more thing..."?

My memory may be fux0red, but I don't remember the words "one more thing" being uttered at the last two or so MacWorlds.  There's always something "big" and "unexpected" at the end, but I don't think Steve's used that particular phrase in a couple years.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's a wild one.

The "One More Thing" is going to be the actual introduction of Steve Jobs during Schiller's keynote by Schiller himself.  Jobs will be walking in with some new Apple product that is going to revolutionize.....um, something... 

LOL!

Don't mind me....I'm home sick, my teeth hurt because of it, and I'm not in my right mind (thought I don't think I've ever been).


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 29, 2008)

I predict the 2009 macworld will suck.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 30, 2008)

Even though Steve Jobs will probably not be present at the MacWorld - I also think there will be some kind of "one more thing". Maybe a new kind of Mac? (Tablet PC, subnotebook...)

My predictions:


iWork '09
iLife '09 with completely redesigned iDVD
Updated Mac mini
Updated Mac Pro
New Cinema Displays
Some new MobileMe features


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> Even though Steve Jobs will probably not be present at the MacWorld - I also think there will be some kind of "one more thing". Maybe a new kind of Mac? (Tablet PC, subnotebook...)
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> ...




I don't want new MobileMe features, I just want a reliable MobileMe !


----------



## fryke (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe Steve Jobs' absence was just a ploy to dampen expectations, because in the past few years, we've come to expect too much?


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 31, 2008)

fryke said:


> Maybe Steve Jobs' absence was just a ploy to dampen expectations, because in the past few years, we've come to expect too much?



A really good thought.


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> A really good thought.



A ploy ? From Steve ? Never ! ;-)


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2009)

Rumors today mention
- new mouse (this is really required !!!)
- iWork cloud version (linked to MobileMe ???)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2009)

The idea of an iPhone nano puzzles me somewhat.  I don't know, perhaps there is a market for it, but I'd have thought Apple would struggle to make the iPhone much smaller and keep it usable in the same manner as a current iPhone or iPod touch.  

A new Mac mini or Mac Pro would be a useful update, but probably nothing earth-shattering.  The possibility which worries me is the idea of iWork become a suite of web applications.  If this is an additional feature, that's fine by me, but if it replaces the traditional iWork installation on a Mac, that would be a bad thing in my books.  I've seen too many problems with servers providing delivered applications or the loss of an internet connection, where all work grinds to a halt.  Also, Apple's difficulties with MobileMe over a long period don't inspire confidence.  It's much better than it was, but I still experience the Mail page randomly reloading itself from time to time, leading to E-Mails getting lost.  "Progress," eh?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 1, 2009)

bbloke said:


> The idea of an iPhone nano puzzles me somewhat.  I don't know, perhaps there is a market for it, but I'd have thought Apple would struggle to make the iPhone much smaller and keep it usable in the same manner as a current iPhone or iPod touch.


Heh... that's almost verbatim what people thought about the possibility of Apple releasing an iPod nano alongside the regular iPod... 

I don't know one way or another whether they'll do it or not, nor do I care to speculate -- but it would be interesting, and would make a good gift for the girlfriend as well!


----------



## fryke (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally love the idea of an iPhone nano. Of course it'd have the same screen pixel count in order not to provoke AppStore problems. But I have to wonder about the battery. Battery life on the iPhone 3G is abysmal when compared to smartphones like Nokia's Series 60 phones. A smaller phone with a _smaller_ battery won't do much better. So either it'd have to be 2G only (which is only a good idea in developing countries like the USA and nothing for, say, Europe) to improve battery life - or it'd have to be thicker.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 2, 2009)

chevy said:


> iWork '09 with the addition of a database and much better integration of the other 3 programs


Integrated with an online service?


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2009)

Bloomberg announced today on TV (12:30pm Swiss) a possible cost reduction of the iPhone, maybe due to PASemi reworking the chipset ?


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Heh... that's almost verbatim what people thought about the possibility of Apple releasing an iPod nano alongside the regular iPod...


Doh!  Hehehe, shows what I know, then.     That said, for me, a very small touchscreen (depends how small, I suppose) would not be practical and I also wouldn't enjoy watching video on it as much.  But then it depends on what you are after when deciding on your purchase.

There are also rumors of phasing out the low end (white) MacBook and of bringing in a new version of the 17" MacBook Pro, with a non-removable battery.  I've also heard of rumors that iMovie will, at least partially, move into the Cloud.

If Steve Jobs is not present, I would expect it to be unlikely they will copy the "one more thing" routine; that would seem to be stepping on Steve's toes a little.  This is different from saying that there won't be any new offerings, however.  Only a few days to go, so all will become clear soon enough!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2009)

With Microsoft having introduced Photosynth, I don't doubt something like iPhoto or even iMovie being moved out to the cloud.  Probably not exclusively, but maybe as an option for MobileMe subscribers.


----------



## fryke (Jan 4, 2009)

iMovie handles *MUCH* too much data for the cloud. My iPhoto library is 6 GB+ and I don't really have that many photos. I don't see this as a good move.

"clouding" iWork (i.e. adding some office capabilities to MobileMe, not replacing iWork), why not.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd agree, I'd expect the sheer quantity of data involved to be too much for iMovie (or iPhoto) to be shifted entirely into the Cloud.  If any plans do go ahead, it may be that this simply provides additional features for MobileMe users, but does not entirely replace the current way of doing things.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 5, 2009)

Apple Introduces Revolutionary New Laptop With No Keyboard

I can't wait not to get one!


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 5, 2009)

For a second I totally thought you said you couldn't wait to get one and my first thought is "That guy has gone crazy, doesn't he know its fake?"
They did a pretty god job on making all the signs, making the MacBook and faking the keynote. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2009)

andychrist said:


> Apple Introduces Revolutionary New Laptop With No Keyboard
> 
> I can't wait not to get one!



That was frickin' awesome, yet scary if it were to actually come true. ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2009)

Well here is one site with the updates from the keynote - it's over now

http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/live-macworld-keynote has detailed minutes

- iLife 09
- new iWork
- New 17 inch MacBook Pro.
- new batteries
- new iTunes contents...


----------



## cory1848 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well that was disappointing to say the least. IT was pretty obvious the 17" mbp would be updated. So other than that no hardware updates?   Was hoping for a new mac mini but I guess that will be phased out now.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2009)

cory1848 said:


> Well that was disappointing to say the least. IT was pretty obvious the 17" mbp would be updated. So other than that no hardware updates?   Was hoping for a new mac mini but I guess that will be phased out now.



Well, Apple has been known to release stuff after the keynote, and even after the Macworld events.


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think so, cory. I'd say we'll see Mac mini and iMac udpates soon enough. There's always next Tuesday. Every week there's next Tuesday. Remember last year? They really had a frenzy of new releases for a couple of weeks.

I've got all the news from the keynote on http://macnews.net.tc as well. Not minute by minute, but good enough, I think... And I don't think the show was disappointing. Of course most of the rumours were not about products that actually made it into the keynote, but iLife and iWork _do_ take time to demo, so in some ways, it does make sense.
I would've liked to see the iPhone nano released. And I don't like how they're pimping Leopard now, almost 1.5 years after its release. They're not talking about 10.6 the least bit, so my guess is that either they really want to squeeze the Leopard 'til its final day (upsetting people who buy now and learn about 10.6 in March or something) - or it has been delayed and will only be released in Summer/Autumn. That _would_ be a pity, since it seems to me it'll be a very welcome release. Nothing fancy/shiny, simply a really good, tight, performance-oriented release. (I'm an enemy of the "300 new features"-frenzies of the past, where most of those "features" were templates or new languages or every new desktop picture or screensaver that they also counted for the number.)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, the extension might also quell the PPC Mac users that are worried about their G5s being left behind at this point. 

Seriously, even if 10.6 were already out, I think that Leopard would be supported for quite a while by developers.  However, I do see a lot more apps coming out Intel-only, and even though Apple would continue support for Leopard, an OS without current apps is of no use.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn, that 17-inch MacBook Pro is _sexy_.  8 hours on a charge?  A battery that lasts 5 years and 1,000 charge cycles?  8GB of RAM?

Makes me wish I had $4,500 stuffed down the front of my pants.  Now THAT is a machine I could really use day-in and day-out, as both a portable and a desktop machine.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Makes me wish I had $4,500 stuffed down the front of my pants.



That's what some people say about callgirls.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Damn, that 17-inch MacBook Pro is _sexy_.  8 hours on a charge?  A battery that lasts 5 years and 1,000 charge cycles?  8GB of RAM?



And a Matte Screen option!!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you Apple.  

Dang, now I'm tempted to replace mine, though not too sure about going to the 17" size with the amount of travel I do.  Maybe they'll update the 15.4s with similar options soon (please, please, please.)  Even 6 or 7 hours for the 15.4 would be worth it to me.  However, the screen option and maybe the extra RAM would seal the deal.


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2009)

Good keynote and good move on the iLife side.

And Apple found a way to sell its iTunes content a second time with a general move towards iTunes plus.


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2009)

Since you can upgrade the tracks, it's not like you have to buy them twice full price. 30% for albums seems reasonable enough, I find.


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2009)

fryke said:


> Since you can upgrade the tracks, it's not like you have to buy them twice full price. 30% for albums seems reasonable enough, I find.



It's reasonable, and I already did it... but nevertheless its a good move to make money in these difficult times.


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2009)

Apparently the download is based on the list of what has been downloaded by the account, not by what is in the library.

Therefore my question. If I lose my music due to a disk error, can I download it again ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 6, 2009)

chevy said:


> [...]
> Next summer, we'll learn that iLife will be included in Snow Leopard because the same type of apps will be included with 7.



For this one, I am not far with the arrival of the Mac Box Set.


----------



## fryke (Jan 6, 2009)

Well... Actually, I'd personally phrase this as you were off. At least for now. But I don't think they'll include it with 10.6. They'll merely keep that "Mac Box" thing. What it reminded *me* of was the possibility of a PC version. *grin* The name would be perfect. "The Mac Box". Transform your HCL (hardware compatibility list) complying PC into a Mac with Mac OS X, iLife and iWork.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 7, 2009)

BBC Report


----------

